# D.I.Y. CBT is working!



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

After being told by my GP I can't get CBT on the NHS, I decided I had to take action and do something to combat my social anxiety disorder, which has been spiralling out of control the last year...I'm 2 days into my own self-devised CBT plan, and it actually seems to be helping!I got info from lots of websites that outline CBT for social phobia and I drew up my own plan from them.Basically, you identify the situations that trigger your anxiety (mine are being in any public place or social situation), then expose yourself to the situations. There are lots of tips to help you cope with the anxiety (like flashcards), but the most important thing is to let yourself FEEL the fear until it diminishes, and keep repeating the exposures for at least 3 hours a day. You have to stop or at least steadily reduce all avoidance behaviours like staying in or running away.Yesterday was hell. For my first exposure session I walked into town alone, something I haven't done without benzos/alcohol for months. I felt like I was going to pass out, but I kept repeating in my head that the symptoms would pass, and, amazingly, after an hour of walking around I felt almost normal! I did it again today, again it was awful at first but got better, and this afternoon I went to the gym, something I haven't done for 2 years! I feel very positive because I seem to have found a way to get my life back.


----------



## 14646 (Aug 23, 2006)

Everything you said is very true. I've been doing CBT for 2 years (I have OCD). For anyone who doesn't have insurance/can't pay, I recommend reading The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook. Everything Sukie said is outlined in there and much more. It's a step by step comprehensive program that approaches exercise, medication, breathing, meditation, nutrition, self-talk, and all things CBT. It is helpful for people with IBS, OCD, Social Anxiety Disorder, etc.


----------



## 23150 (Jun 29, 2005)

Sukie,why wouldn't the NHS cover CBT??







I just took an appointment with my GP hoping to get CBT...I can't afford a long therapy!! That's not fair... Anyway, I'll try what you're saying!!Claire.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Pat on the Back to you Sukie - It takes a brave man or woman to confront there fears


----------

